Ask HN: What will the world be like in 2030? - melonkidney
======
quaquaqua1
Let me answer this question by extending the trend that we observed happening
from 2010 to 2020.

Tech will continue to do more for the same price or less as long as you shop
carefully.

Houses, education, and healthcare will continue to increase in price in the
USA because the political system allows/encourages those industries to charge
what they charge.

The battle between walled-gardens and open source will continue.

Nothinh will be definitively resolved

------
melonkidney
I was just taking a shower and reflecting on the changes in my life and the
world since 2010. So I'm curious to hear what people think will be different
again by 2030, and how we'll look back at 2020.

------
coldtea
More murder, less middle class, people clutching to what they've got, climate
issues, more hypocrisy...

